# nail-clipping --> larger images from "Pet African Hedgehogs"



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am rather new here, so i apologize for not having mastered your monikers yet... is there any way the author of "Pet African Hedgehogs - A Basic Guide to Care" could share larger images of the small top images from this page (http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... _01-20.jpg)? those would be precious.

thank you in advance.

upd oh, i meant you, LizardGirl.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey,

Hopefully this is big enough. If you really need to see one of them even bigger, I can post the original picture no problem. Hope that helps!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wondering if I could use cat nail clippers? Like these:


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

Honestly I would think infant nail clippers would probably be best for nails that size.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You can use any clippers that you feel are most comfortable for you.

You may get them, try them, and find that they are impossible to use. Or you may get them, and really like them. 

I just like to use human nail clippers because it's easier for me to see the nail and the quick. For those cat nail clippers, I feel they are too bulky for me, but that's just my preference. 

Though you may find cat ones too bulky as well, and opt for the small animal clippers that are similar.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> You can use any clippers that you feel are most comfortable for you.
> 
> You may get them, try them, and find that they are impossible to use. Or you may get them, and really like them.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was wondering about this for quite a while actually... but that clears things up. I think I will go to the pharmacy tomorrow and pick up a pair of baby nail clippers. Thanks.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hopefully this is big enough. If you really need to see one of them even bigger, I can post the original picture no problem. Hope that helps!


the original picture would be much appreciated! i'll show it to my mother, since she'll be the one trimming the nails.

we got baby nail clippers at Walgreens.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Which one? The actual picture I linked to, is as big as it gets. I'll have to find one of the pictures in that picture, and hope it can still be blown up a bit bigger...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Which one? The actual picture I linked to, is as big as it gets. I'll have to find one of the pictures in that picture, and hope it can still be blown up a bit bigger...


the one for "too long" perhaps?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Alrighty- I will try and remember to post those when I get home. Hopefully I won't forget! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Alrighty- I will try and remember to post those when I get home. Hopefully I won't forget! :lol:


great.


----------



## bobandelisabeth (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting these pics. I wasn't sure if my hedgie needed to be clipped and now I know he's not in need of nail clipping yet!


----------

